
Marmalade: A Very British Obsession - axiomdata316
https://longreads.com/2020/07/23/marmalade-a-very-british-obsession/
======
DoingIsLearning
I think most folks are missing out if they just try the british version of
orange marmalade.

The Portuguese original 'marmelada' made from quinces is sooo much better
IMOH.

But (again in my opinion) nothing surpass the Brazilian take on marmelade, the
"Goiabada", which is made with guava.

~~~
Konohamaru
This is the most posh thing I've read on HN so far. Don't share this with
strangers unless you want everyone to know you're elite.

~~~
bserge
I don't know why some Brits keep saying this. Wine is not posh, expensive
sausages are not posh, quality food is not posh.

Why are you trying to create a divide, and why are you on the "lesser" side?
Ignore the strange "posh" elite, they're morons. You can do whatever you want
in Britain, no matter your situation (coming from an actually divided poor
country, _yes, really_ ).

~~~
celticninja
Why do you assume the GP is a Brit?

~~~
bserge
Heard quite a few Brits saying that. I guess it was their "if only I".

If only I was born to different parents, if only I was born in a different
country, if only I had more money, if only I had friends in high places, if
only the elite didn't keep us down. Lots of excuses, sometimes valid, but
often not.

Working class Brits don't realize how much opportunity they have in their own
country, and it's sad.

~~~
celticninja
Personally I think that a pretty stupid generalisation. Yes there are more
opportunities in the UK, but that doesn't mean that there isn't a class divide
too.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prime_ministers_of_t...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prime_ministers_of_the_United_Kingdom_by_education)

Look at the university column.

~~~
stordoff
Working class people get the opportunity to go to the top universities as well
- which university you went to isn't a definitive statement about your
background. I came from a working class background, went to a generic local
comprehensive, then was accepted into the University of Cambridge.

------
tim333
As a Brit I hadn't had Marmalade for years and then was given a jar to sustain
myself by Thai medical staff while under covid quarantine in Ao Nang. I guess
they figured that was what Brits should be fed on. It was rather nice for a
change.

------
dreen
From my biased personal observation, I think the British have a higher
affinity for bitter tastes due to their own heightened levels of bitterness.
Maybe it's the weather. Incidentally, I believe British comedy being so good
is also related to that.

~~~
Thorentis
Is British ale/beer bitterer than elsewhere? I've heard it is, but can't
confirm as I've never tried it. This might be a piece of evidence in your
favour if so.

~~~
smcl
Prior to the craft beer "revolution" (think 2000s and earlier) it would've
been. I don't think anywhere outside of UK and Ireland did this style of
hoppier, bitter and often (though not always) darker coloured beer.

It's worth remembering though that from the '80s[0] onward Lagers would've
dominated beer sales in the UK. So while we _could_ buy more bitter beer than
available elsewhere, we often _didn 't_.

[0] - I've no source from this, it may have started earlier but at a certain
point in the mid-late 20th century we shifted to lager. Often very poor
quality ones like Carling, Foster's or Tennents that would not compare
favourably to those available in Germany, Belgium or Czech Republic.

~~~
DonaldFisk
Belgium? It has an abundance of excellent ales, but it isn't noted for its
lagers. They're mass (Maes?) produced. The same goes for the UK. I suspect
it's mostly down to marketing by big brewers.

~~~
smcl
Ah I wasn't trying to say these are all primarily lager-producing countries,
but I worded the sentence stupidly. Main thing is even the mass-produced and
popular beers in these places are far better than ours. While taste is
subjective, I don't think anyone would argue for Carling over, for example,
Pilsner Urquell.

------
Findeton
As a Spaniard from Andalucía (and living now in London), I am always amazed at
the British obsession with Seville oranges. As it turns out, a relative of
mine actually produces lots of oranges in Seville, most of them going to the
UK.

~~~
jfk13
What's amazing about it? They make _by far_ the best marmalade (although it's
true that a lot of the commercially-made stuff is mediocre, so if that's all
you've tried then you might not understand).

Anyway, if the people in Seville are prepared to part with their treasures,
we're delighted to take them!

------
29athrowaway
Melon jam (from jam melons) is among the best I have tried.

------
onion2k
To be fair, anything you can add whisky to is good.

~~~
_nalply
I googled that and was astonished to discover that orange & whisky marmalade
is a thing.

~~~
onion2k
Yes. And it's delicious.

------
pansa2
> _A Very British Obsession_

> _Edmund Hillary took [a jar] up Everest_

Edmund Hillary wasn’t British.

~~~
tobylane
I didn’t know that and I don’t think we were taught that detail. He was from
New Zealand and ‘we count that’ as some say. The teachers probably stressed
the British expedition part of the truth.

I can’t stand Seville orange marmalade but lime marmalade is good.

~~~
sjwright
Aussie here. Home made seville orange marmalade is the good stuff. Everything
else is just gross orange sugar goop. If I wanted to spread flavoured sucrose
onto my bread, there are much more appealing options like blackberry.

(And don't get me started about lime. Lime is the most overrated citrus.)

~~~
Thorentis
Where can you buy Seville orange marmalade in Aus? The cheap marmalade you buy
from Coles is like gelatin + sugar with some orange food coloring.

~~~
sjwright
Nowhere. I have to make it myself or wait for my mum to produce a new batch.
She has so much interest that she makes 20–30 jars at a time.

